# a/c compressor



## SUPER (Dec 28, 2004)

The other day while driving home from work there was a piece of rock in the middle of the street. By the time I saw it was to late to get out of the way. I went over it and it slammed the bottom of my 96 altima on the left side(passenger). A couple days ago my a/c was blowing cold on and off. Today is doesn't cold and it smokes right where the belt runs. I looked down at the compressor and saw that there is a round ring or pulley like thing on the left side of the compressor(looking from top to bottom that is not spinning with the rest of the pulley. I'm hoping that i will not have to replace the whole compressor but I would like to know if anyone here nows what that piece is called and how I could go about fixing it. It looks to like the rock slammed that piece somewhat out of place. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated......


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

sounds like youre describing the clutch. thats $$$ for just the clutch. as a matter of fact, unless you know how to do a/c work yourself, the repair is going to be $$$. did the part look something like this?









the only thing that will spin when the car is running is the pulley that the belt is on. when the a/c is "on," the clutch will be spinning too. id check the lines and make sure that you didnt bust one first.


----------



## SUPER (Dec 28, 2004)

When you say the lines are you refereing to the ac lines that run out of the compressor? or something else. How much do think a new clucth will run for. I read that only a dealer can replace it due to some special tools that are required to remove it.





AsleepAltima said:


> sounds like youre describing the clutch. thats $$$ for just the clutch. as a matter of fact, unless you know how to do a/c work yourself, the repair is going to be $$$. did the part look something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ironchild (May 11, 2005)

Hey Super, I just parted out a 93 with working a/c. I still have the compressor if you are interested.


----------



## adonisCrazy (Feb 25, 2005)

*Electrical wiring diagram for AC*

My AC just stopped working suddenly on the start of this summer. The mechanic confirmed that the Freon was charged the compressor was working only if powered externally and concluded that there might be some loose connection / a broken wire or a damaged relay which might not be clicking off the comressor. Could anyone of you please provide me with the wiring diagram as it seems that the mechanic himself didnt have one so couldnt fix it. 

Thanks, 
Adonis.


----------

